# Setting resources folder problem



## pjbridger (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi,

I am encountering a problem with using the resources folder,

I have created a library with custom knobs and backgrounds and packed these items into a resources file,

when i move the file to another computer it cannot find the resources folder and i get a samples missing dialog,

I know from using other libraries that this is avoidable,

Can someone help me with what im doing wrong?

Time is really of the essence because i have to send this library for review tonight so if anyone can help me id be very grateful,

Best, 

Pj


----------



## Chriss Ons (Jan 17, 2013)

Have you packed your Resources folder into an nkr monolith? This is in the KSP reference manual under the section _Resource Container._


----------



## pjbridger (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi,

Thank you for the reply,

Yes I have, the files load fine on my computer, but as soon as i move to another,

I get the sample missing dialog,

I have the .nkr and the .nkc,

my kontakt files are packed in monolith format but they cant find the resources folder unless i search for it,

when i search for it they load fine but i want the resources folder to load on whatever computer i move it to without searching,

Other libraries i use do not have this problem,

how do i tell the monolith file to point to the resources folder?


----------



## Big Bob (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't have any experience with using the monolith instrument format but, what always works is to position the .nkr file alongside the .nki. Of course when you save the instrument you must first point it to the .nkr under Instrument options.

Then if the .nki and .nkr are kept together at the same file structure level, the instrument should find the graphics no matter where the .nki is located (again, as long as the .nkr is still alongside the .nki).

So the problem may very well be related to the monolith format. I think there is some caveat about the .nkr not being saved with a monolith instrument and absolute paths or something like that. Check the KSP Reference manual for details.

Rejoice,

Bob


----------



## Raptor4 (Jan 17, 2013)

> my kontakt files are packed in monolith format


That's the issue. The monolith can not be combined with container NKR - at least regarding my previous tests and researches. 
If you want to protect your sample files for some reason you can use "patch+samples" and check "compress" to compress the samples to ncw (which supports NKR).


----------



## pjbridger (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you so much for your quick replies,

The Monolith file structure was the problem,

Thanks again, this forum is a great community!


:mrgreen:


----------



## mk282 (Jan 17, 2013)

This is documented in KSP Reference - monoliths with NKRs will not work because the path to the NKR that is written in the monolith is an absolute, not a relative one.


----------



## Mika31sens (Jan 19, 2013)

Raptor4 @ Thu Jan 17 said:


> > my kontakt files are packed in monolith format
> 
> 
> That's the issue. The monolith can not be combined with container NKR - at least regarding my previous tests and researches.
> If you want to protect your sample files for some reason you can use "patch+samples" and check "compress" to compress the samples to ncw (which supports NKR).



There is no way to my knowledge to protect samples (except IR in nkx or nkr).

For all the formats of samples (nkx,nkm,ncw), you can save wav files.


----------



## Raptor4 (Jan 19, 2013)

> For all the formats of samples (nkx,nkm,ncw), you can save wav files.


Heh, I know that but somebody can not be too familiar with that public secret - be quiet sssssh... :D


----------



## Mika31sens (Jan 19, 2013)

Raptor4 @ Sat Jan 19 said:


> > For all the formats of samples (nkx,nkm,ncw), you can save wav files.
> 
> 
> Heh, I know that but somebody can not be too familiar with that public secret - be quiet sssssh... :D



Oups :oops: 

A secret public :mrgreen: 

Moreover, if you have a solution to recover IR in nkx ...

I'm not a pirate but a good citizen :lol: who seeks to compress its sound banks (problem space on my HD). I do not understand why some manufacturers do not compress their samples in ncw. :roll: 
Size is reduced by 2 to 3 times for some banks.


----------

